# OTBS Nomination Thread



## Dutch (Apr 13, 2009)

Here is where you can make your nominations and seconds. This thread will be a maximum 35 pages and will then be closed and a new thread started.  No point in letting it run to 250 pages like the original OTBS thread.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 13, 2009)

Here is a nomination that I received via PM from TasunkaWitko-
Thanks for the nomination, Ron.

Anyone can nominate a SMF member for the OTBS.  Just be sure that your nominee meets the current criteria.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 13, 2009)

I would like to second Rivet's nomination. I feel he is well deserving. :)

As a Knightess of the OTBS, I would also like to nominate Grothe to be considered for the Squires List.
He has proven his smoking talent many times over. I could not pick one smoke to post so here is a list of his smoking ability.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...searchid=74687

Grothe has also been a very helpful SMF member and I feel he would be a great addition to the OTBS.

May I get a second please?


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 13, 2009)

many thanks for your assistance with this, dutch.

ron

[edit] jeannie - thank you for seconding the nomination![/edit]


----------



## bbq engineer (Apr 13, 2009)

Dutch,

I don't know the criteria for OTBS members...if it is number of posts, or time on the forum (I believe that I read 9 months of membership required??). In terms of people that have been really helpful and post some incredible stuff, Rivet is a good nomination. 

I also think that PignIt would be an excellent choice. I don't know if they have the required time or not...I know a lot of people had to re-register.  I hope I am not speaking out of turn since I too am "common" member. 

Just my $.02


----------



## Dutch (Apr 13, 2009)

Jeanie, Good call on nominating Grothe and I'll gladly second it!


----------



## wutang (Apr 13, 2009)

You just beat me to it. I also want to second Grothe. He has been an outstanding help. From finding lost threads to helping new members.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 13, 2009)

According to PignIt's profile, he's been a member since 2/2009. 2 down 7 more to go.

Edit: Just read PignIt's post and he's been a member since November of 2008. So 4 months down and 5 more to go.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the seconds Dutch and Wutang. I feel Gene will be an excellent addition to the OTBS. :)


----------



## fire it up (Apr 13, 2009)

I agree, Rivet has been an incredible help many times.  Beautiful Qviews and just an all around good guy.   My nominee would be Rivet.
If I may be so bold I would also like to second Grothe and PignIt, I feel that in my short time here they have exhibited great knowledge and have more than willing to share that knowledge with those of us who are still aiming for that perfect thin blue...

*Well, took me a minute to type this so a few more posts appeared before mine so I can't really second anything.  I'll remember PignIt after 7 more months, but Grothe I wish you all the luck and you have my vote.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 13, 2009)

I believe Pignit joined in the fall but his membership had to be renewed when the forum went down. His posts were lost.
Not sure how you handle this Dutch. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




There are probably several others with the same problem.


----------



## grothe (Apr 13, 2009)

I really don't know what to say!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks Cowgirl for the nom and Dutch and wutang for seconding it!
I deeply appreciate the votes of confedence!


----------



## lcruzen (Apr 13, 2009)

A great choice for OTBS and well deserved!


----------



## grothe (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm in such shock that I forgot to congratulate Rivet....sorry!


*Congrats Rivet!!!!!*


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 13, 2009)

congrats to you, too, grothe!


----------



## alx (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for clearing up procedure.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 13, 2009)

Rivet and Grothe are both well deserving nominations in my opinion. I would like to remind people that anyone can nominate someone for the OTBS however the second must come from a current OTBS member.


----------



## davenh (Apr 13, 2009)

Rivet and grothe two fine choices!


----------



## rivet (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm just stunned. Just read the post...thank you very much all for the kind words you have to say. I really appreciate them! Wow.


----------



## smokeguy (Apr 14, 2009)

Good choices!  Congrats and thanks for your input to SMF.


----------



## pignit (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you kindly for the nomination. I'm flustered. I've actually been a member since November 2008. I know that's still shy of requirements but I did want folks to know I've been around longer than February 09. I enjoy the forum and want to extend a warm thanks to all of you who have helped me... and extend a hand to the ones I can help. I'm usually just passin info that I've learned here from this incredible bunch of talented and knowledgeable folks that unselfishly extend their..... o.... sounds like I'm suckin up now don't it?
Thanks again. Shweeeeet!









Grothe...... Rivet..... well deserved!


----------



## txbbqman (Apr 14, 2009)

Congratulations to grothe and rivet 

2 Excellent nominations

I am with you pigintit I also joined in November 2008 but sadly my profile shows Feb 2009. Maybe one day when Brian has a chance he can fix that. I know he has bigger fish to fry but we can hope.


----------



## pignit (Apr 14, 2009)

Well..... as Richoso would say..... 

It's all good my friend!


----------



## bassman (Apr 14, 2009)

I must have missed this post somehow.  I see you already have the seconds needed and would like to say that all these nominees are worthy of being members.


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 14, 2009)

Excellent nominations, for Grothe and Rivet. Definitely look forward to those two being part of the group soon.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 14, 2009)

What Laurel said ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ronp (Apr 15, 2009)

Ditto!!!!!


----------



## carpetride (Apr 15, 2009)

Congratulations!  I'm sure you will make good members.


----------



## erain (Apr 15, 2009)

not sure how i missed it either but congrats to both grothe and rivet, i have seen both of these guys develope there skills and some awesome smokes coming from there smokers!!! Piginit, keep up the great work and involvment!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 17, 2009)

Rivet and Grothe both have my vote, they are friendly and helpful members who have shown their skills and deserve membership to the OTBS.


----------



## monty (Apr 19, 2009)

Congratulations on your nominations Grothe and Rivet!

Well deserved!

Cheers!


----------



## morkdach (Apr 19, 2009)

congrats Grothe&Rivet on your nom. ya got my vote too.


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 23, 2009)

Congratulations on your nomination Grothe and Rivet.  You've both been helpful to me in the past and are full of compliments when they are deserving.  

Good job outta you two!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 24, 2009)

Congrats Grothe and Rivet.  Always fine q-view, help and recipes.  Well deserved.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 24, 2009)

Congratulations Grothe and Rivet!  I always like Grothe's pictures of his herd.. I'd just love to take a magic marker to a few of those steers and draw out a cutting chart on 'em!  lol!


----------



## billbo (Apr 29, 2009)

Congrats Grothe & Rivet, forget drawing on them, lets eat em!


----------



## grothe (Apr 29, 2009)

Mmmmmmm.....moo-cow!!!!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## ronp (Jun 11, 2009)

He is always helpfull here and is a great addition to the forum with his 
knowledge of making sausage and the behind the scenes of a butcher shop and the different cuts of meats from a butcher's perspective.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 11, 2009)

I would be happy to 2nd Pops6927, I agree with Ron on this 1. Pops has been a benifit to our forum.


----------



## grothe (Jun 11, 2009)

Congrats on your nomination Pops6927!
He has been a great help here, and will make a fine OTBS member!!


----------



## rivet (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations Pops! He has been an invaluable help to me with his meat cutting skills, and will make a fine addition to the Order!


----------



## erain (Jun 11, 2009)

congrats Popps!!!  nice nom Ron and 2nd Buzz...  well deserving


----------



## erain (Jun 11, 2009)

here is another member who i would like to nominate for otbs. i remember when he joined the forum and full of questions about learning the craft. well like lot of us who are passionate about our cooking we still have questions to ask and always will. i have watched his smokes show off his skills that he has mastered and also have seen him turn from the student to the teacher at times passing on sound advice to others. an all around great member whom i have had the pleasure of communicating with via pm or email and i feel he is well deserving.

you can view his threads at
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...earchid=161351

they speak for themselves. i hereby nominate The Dude Abides.  can i have a second please.


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 11, 2009)

I'll second The Dude Abides, he always has something good going on. And as far as Pops goes I never looked I guess cause with all the info on butcher shop, meat cutting, sausage making info he posts I just assumed he was a member..He should be there with out a doubt!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2009)

Eraine, As an OTBS member, I'd be happy to second the Dude's nomination. He has been a great member of the forum and definately knows his smoke.


----------



## grothe (Jun 11, 2009)

Congrats Dude (Jeanie beat me on the 2nd)....another great nomination!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2009)

Another great candidate. Pops has been a great help on the forum, well deserving!


----------



## Dutch (Jun 11, 2009)

Great call on the nominations for Pops6927 and The Dude Abides. Nominations noted and OTBS candidates added to the Squires List.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Dutch! 
Congratulations on making the Squire's list Pops and Dude.


----------



## rivet (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations to you as well, Dude! Glad to hear of another great member getting nominated!


----------



## davenh (Jun 11, 2009)

Congrats guys! Great choices 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 11, 2009)

OMG! Wow, what can I say?  Thank you so much, and I applaud The Dude Abides nomination also!  Great Choice!  I will do all I can to live up to the Order!

Pops §§


----------



## rickw (Jun 11, 2009)

Congrats, well deserved.


----------



## billbo (Jun 12, 2009)

Congrats to Pops & The Dude. Two very well deserving members of the family!


----------



## fire it up (Jun 12, 2009)

Excellent choices.  Have gotten some great info from both and have been witness to some beautiful Qviews.
Congrats on the nomination Pops and Dude, very well deserved.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 12, 2009)

Couldn't agree with you more Erain.  Also Pops is just as well deserving. Congrats Guys.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jun 12, 2009)

outstanding nominations for two great members. congratulations on your well-deserved recognition!


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow!  And I didn't even have a speech prepared.  

First of all... let me say congratulations to Pops.  He knows way more about meat than I likey ever will.  I'm honored to be added to the Squires list along side you.

Secondly, thank you to erain...I very much appreciate this nomination.  It is because of you and the help you've shown me that I do feel an obligation to help others where and when I can.  And more sometimes more importantly, to shut up when I don't.

Thank you also to DanMcG, cowgirl and grothe, for the seconds and for all the nice words from everyone else. 

I do hope to be an OTBS Member.  I would consider it an honor.  I know I still have lots to learn.  But thanks to this forum I'm learning more everyday.  And when appropriate, I do my best to help others.  Whether admitted or not, I enjoy my time here (sometimes like an illness) and will continue to to be the same pain in the butt, but hopefully interesting poster that I have been from the beginning.

Again, thanks to erain and all my other brethren at the SMF.

Smoke on Brothers and Sisters!


----------



## ronp (Jun 12, 2009)

Congrats Dude, you are a great nominaton. Welcome to the group.


----------



## mgwerks (Jun 12, 2009)

'Gratz to Pops and the Dude - two good nominations for two excellent choices!


----------



## desertlites (Jun 13, 2009)

good call glasshopper(erain)-congrats pop's and dude, u both are well deserving to become OTBS.


----------



## ddave (Jun 13, 2009)

I'd like to make another nomination for OTBS.  

This member has posted some really great smokes.  He offers very helpful advice and is very encouraging to the members he is helping.  He freely shares recipes and tips.  He also has started several threads that get a lot of people involved and good discussions flowing.

I would like to nominate TasunkaWitko for OTBS.  I think he would make a great addition to the order and has certainly earned a spot in the Order.

Dave


----------



## fire it up (Jun 13, 2009)

TasunkaWitko would be a great choice.  Already thought he was in the OTBS, definitely another well deserved member.
I wish I could second but hopefully an OTBS member will see the thin blueness of TasunkaWitko and give a second.
Good luck!


----------



## desertlites (Jun 13, 2009)

I would like to second the nomination for TasunkaWitko-well deserving-good call fire it up.


----------



## fire it up (Jun 13, 2009)

I just noticed that irishteabear is another member who (in my opinion) would be a great addition to the OTBS.  Extremely helpful, knowledgeable and beautiful Qviews.  Oh, and she does a great job with the Birthdays.
Her join date is still 8 days short of the required 9 months but if acceptable I would like to nominate irishteabear (Dawn) for a position as knightess in the OTBS.


----------



## rivet (Jun 13, 2009)

I am sorry I'm too late to second TasunkaWitko's nomination, so I will heartilly recommend his inclusion into the Order!

As well I second Irishteabear's nomination into the Order.

Both of these members have distinguished themselves repeatedly with their help towards others and energetic, positive contributions to the Smoking Meat Forums.

Hear, Hear!!


----------



## desertlites (Jun 13, 2009)

I also stand behind dawn as the next knightes-very well diserved-she and the smokers rock.


----------



## erain (Jun 13, 2009)

congrats tas and dawn on the nominations. both have shown some good smokes and also are active in the forum. great picks!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 14, 2009)

Dawn has come a long way since dec.  Great noms.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jun 14, 2009)

i am honored, folks - and am proud to be considered worthy to stand in good company. i still consider myself to be learning our hobby and our art, and i am proud of my progress so far.

many, many thanks to DDAVE for the nomination, to DESERTLITES for the second and to FIU, ERAIN and especially to RIVET for the kind words ~ i will of course do my best to be worthy.


----------



## ddave (Jun 14, 2009)

You are very welcome.  And deserving.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Dave


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you everyone!  I am honored to be nominated.  It's been a pleasure being here and learning from everyone.  I hope I've helped some of the newer members and will continue to do my best to  do so.


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 15, 2009)

That's awesome!  I think *TasunkaWitko *and* irishteabear *should be recognized.  Congrats you two.


----------



## grothe (Jun 15, 2009)

Congrats TasunkaWitko and irishteabear....looking forward to your induction, both of you are well deserving of the Order!!


----------



## morkdach (Jun 15, 2009)

*TasunkaWitko *and* irishteabear both will be a welcome addition to OTBS
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Dutch (Jun 15, 2009)

TasunkaWitko's and irishteabear's nominations for OTBS membership is duly noted and posted to the Squires list.


----------



## mgwerks (Jun 18, 2009)

You guys have take four right off the top for these nominations.  I've learned from all four Squires, and hope to continue to do so.  'Gratz to you all!


----------



## bigsteve (Jun 18, 2009)

The induction isn't one of those deals like in "Animal house" is it?

"Thank you sir!  May I have another??"


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jun 18, 2009)

my thanks to all for their congratulations, and my sincere congratulations to dude and ITB - i've learned much from both of them!


----------



## alx (Jun 22, 2009)

I would Humbly like to make a GENERAL NOMINATION for:

Cajunsmoke13

He has been helpful to me sharing tips and his recipes.His variety of smokes is a credit IMHO to forum.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 22, 2009)

I would like to second this nomination.  Cajun has been willing to help others and always has good Qview.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 22, 2009)

Brian, you beat me to it!  I agree, Cajun would be a great addition to the OTBS.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow, what an honor...Thanks ALX for the nomination and also to Bmudd and Jeanie for the seconds...Came here only knowing basics, and you all have taught me so much.  Amazing the things I learned here and the great people I have met.  Thanks to all again for teaching me the right way to smoke and it is much appreciated.  Hopefully I can pass on some of what I learned.  Steve


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jun 22, 2009)

congratulations, cajunsmoke!


----------



## rivet (Jun 22, 2009)

Let me line up to offer my congratulations to you, Cajun. Glad to know you're gonna be part of The Order!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks Rivet and TW.


----------



## slanted88 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah Man! Ya'll nominated a good one! Cheers!


----------



## rickw (Jun 22, 2009)

Congrats, well deserved.


----------



## pignit (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## grothe (Jun 23, 2009)

Great nom....congrats cajun!!


----------



## Dutch (Jun 23, 2009)

ALX-your nomination of Cajunsmoke13 is noted and recorded. Anyone that is a member here at SMF can nominate anyone to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke-keeping in mind the guidelines.


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Congratulations Cajunsmoke13.  A most worthy nomination.


----------



## fire it up (Jun 24, 2009)

Congrats Cajun, another great member getting the recognition they deserve.
Smoke on!


----------



## erain (Jun 24, 2009)

congrats on the nom Cajun!!!!


----------



## bbrock (Jun 24, 2009)

Congrads...


----------



## morkdach (Jun 24, 2009)

congrats and thanks for all the good info.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 24, 2009)

As a Knightess of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke, I would like to nominate someone to the order that I feel has been overlooked.

Billbo... 

Bill has shown his thin blue smoking talent many times over and is a very helpful member of the forum. 



I feel he would be a great addition to the order. Fellow OTBS members, may I get a second please?


----------



## mikey (Jun 24, 2009)

Jeanie, the link next to Billbos' name comes up as Dingles' profile & the 2nd link comes up as a v bulletin message: Sorry no matches found pleasy try some different terms.


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 24, 2009)

I can't second (not yet anyway :) ) but I couldn't agree more.


----------



## grothe (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd be honored to second Billbo's nomination!
Congrats Bill!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks Mikey and Dude... I'll see if I can fix those links.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you for the second Gene!!  I feel Bill knows his smoke, is friendly and helpful and will be a great addition to the order.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jun 24, 2009)

Congrats on a well deserved honor Cajun.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 24, 2009)

Congrats to all .


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jun 24, 2009)

very good nomination, jeannie - i was thinking the same thing myself a couple of days ago and was going to wait until i was "official" to nominate him. 

congratulations, billbo!


----------



## davenh (Jun 24, 2009)

Congrats guys...great bunch of nominations


----------



## Dutch (Jun 25, 2009)

Folks, as a reminder _you do not need to be an OTBS Member_ to nominate someone for OTBS honors. You do need to be an OTBS Member to second a nomination.

Thanks!


----------



## billbo (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh my gosh you guys! I just read this and can't believe my eyes! I am actually blushing 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This is a huge surprise to me, I am deeply honored. I have always loved the SMF and have gained so much knowledge from all of you. I am still learning every day. Thank you, all of you!


----------



## billbo (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank you Jeanie! I can't believe this!


----------



## billbo (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank you for the second Gene!


----------



## rickw (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice, congrats Bill.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice job, Bill! Great nomination, Jeanie!


----------



## erain (Jun 27, 2009)

congrats cajun and billbo!!!


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 27, 2009)

Ditto from Kansas.


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 30, 2009)

Man I thought Cajun was already in.  Congrats to Cajun and Billbo!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Shooter, Erain and Wayside..Congrats Billbo


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats!

I enjoy reading you all's posts!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## bbrock (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats Cajon and billbo.. Thanks guys for helping new smokers out such as myself...


----------



## smokingscooby (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats Cajun & Billbo. Your advice is well appreciated.


----------



## billbo (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you everyone and congrats to you too Cajun!


----------



## morkdach (Jul 1, 2009)

what he said^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## mulepackin (Jul 2, 2009)

My belated congratulations (I've been out of town alot lately). Much deserved and well earned.


----------



## mgwerks (Jul 3, 2009)

Heartiest congratulations to both Cajun and Billbo - there's a lot of good work, knowledge and helpfulness between them, and they are right in there sharing it with the rest of us.  I'd have seconded them if I could!

Mark


----------



## dirtman775 (Jul 9, 2009)

O.K. here go's. I would like to nominate BBQ Engineer to the coveted OTBS. I have read just about every thread, comment, and with his recent off the hook build and the Q view i think he is deservedly so of this nomination. i think in the future he has much to offer. you might say an untapped wealth of information is waiting to be unloaded from him.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 10, 2009)

While I agree with your thought he is not eligible to become an OTBS member yet

The Nominee should
1- be a SMF member in good standing.
2- be active in the forums for at least 9 months. 
3- know and be able to demonstrate the art of the thin blue smoke by posting q-vue of a successful smoke.
4- willing to share tips and recipes.


----------



## dirtman775 (Jul 10, 2009)

oooop's....did not catch his join date. Get back to ya in 3 month's


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 14, 2009)

Okie Joe has been around this forum for more than a year and I believe he has met the qualifications for OTBS.

He has contributed his dollars as a Premier Member and has been active during his time here.  While his own threads have been few, they do include successful smokes and he has been very helpfull contributing to other folks' threads on a regular basis.  He certainly has been willing to PM me with curing info and comes to the table with good heart and humor.

For these reasons I ask for a Second of the nomination of Okie Joe for OTBS.


----------



## ronp (Jul 14, 2009)

Okey Joe is a good guy and I second the nomination. We have talked many times and he knows his stuff.


----------



## gnubee (Jul 14, 2009)

Okie is a great Nomination, while I am not qualified to second his nomination , I heartily endorse it .


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 14, 2009)

It seems RickW has been around since last year and has many fine posts to show his skills at the Thin Blue.  Find the link below and take a look.  Pretty impressive list he has there.  

I place his name in nomination for OTBS and ask a second please. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...&starteronly=1


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 14, 2009)

second for RickW,HERE


----------



## billbo (Jul 15, 2009)

Oakie & RickW are fine choices. You guys beat me to it! Congrats Rick & Oakie!


----------



## Dutch (Jul 15, 2009)

The nominations and seconds for Okie Joe and RickW have been noted and posted to the Squires list.


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 15, 2009)

Congratulations to Okie Joe and RickW!


----------



## fire it up (Jul 15, 2009)

Congrats guys, glad to see these wonderful smokers/helpers are getting some great recognition.


----------



## rickw (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow, what an honor. Thank you so much and I'll do my best to live up to the standards of OTBS.

 Once again thank you.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 15, 2009)

outstanding choices! i am a little bit late to second them but i certainly approve!


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 20, 2009)

I would like to nominate chisoxjim for the OTBS, I believe he meets the criteria 

Any 2nds?


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 20, 2009)

I will second that nomination chisoxjim would be a good addition I think


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 20, 2009)

agreed  great addition


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 20, 2009)

I also would like to nominate Kookie.  I think that Kookie would be a great addition to the OTBS and is long overdue.  Can I get a second from a fellow OTBS member please


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow I thought Kookie already was an OTBS member I will second your nomination good addition


----------



## chisoxjim (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks for the nomination, and seconds.  I am humbled to even to be considered.


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 20, 2009)

I would like to nominate someone that I always assumed was a member of the OTBS.  But I just realized their 9 month anniversary just passed.

This person knows their smoke.  He does a wide variation of types of food, is knowledgeable with woods, cookers and meats.  He is an active member of the forum and always willing to share his experiences, tips and ideas.  And quite possibly, this is the only SMF member who's ever had a cameo on a national "cooking' show.

Now that I feel I've made a legitimate argument for his induction to the OTBS can I get a second for PignIt?


----------



## erain (Jul 20, 2009)

ya buddy!!!! be happy to second Piginit!!! always enjoy his posts and is active in forum and deserves to be included!!! here is a link to threads he has started. great stuff!!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...earchid=219052


also conrgats to okie, jim and rick on there noms!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 20, 2009)

Great nomination 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I hadn't realized Dave had been here long enough yet. I know he or at least his join date got lost in the crash


----------



## grothe (Jul 20, 2009)

Congrats Okie Joe, RickW, chisoxjim, Kookie, & PiginIt on the nominations!


----------



## fire it up (Jul 20, 2009)

Congrats on the nomination Dave.
All the help you have not only given to the site but to myself personally has been tremendous.  A very well deserved nomination.

Okie Joe, RickW, chisoxjim, Kookie, all great members who have been very helpful, posted great Qviews and who definitely deserve their knighthood.


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 20, 2009)

Also my congrats go out to chisoxjim and Kookie, on your nominations!  I know jim has personally helped me out quite a bit in getting started with cooking on a WSM.


----------



## billbo (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow! What a crew! A very deserving crew at that! Congrats to all!


----------



## rickw (Jul 20, 2009)

They are a couple of very good nominees, congrats are due to both.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 20, 2009)

great choices and all i can say is congratulations!


----------



## mgwerks (Jul 20, 2009)

Congrats to both!


----------



## pignit (Jul 21, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*

Don't know how I missed this post today. Thanks for the nomination. I'm thinkin my 9 months will be August 3rd. I'm not gonna argue as long as nobody comes here and smacks it out of my hand.

I really have fun smokin and the forum is what really makes it all come together. To get to share all the stuff I go through and have a place where someone has an answer to most any question I can throw at them.... not always right... but somebody has an answer. Ha... what a great place. Glad I can share things that someone else can use. I sure have used plenty of ideas from here.

Thanks again.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay Pig, if you really insist, I can hold off adding you to the Squires List until Aug. 3rd. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Shoot, with all the recent nominations, it might be way past Aug. 3rd by time I get all the vetting done.

The noms for Chisoxjim, Kookie and PignIt noted and added to the Squires List.

'grats, y'all!


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 21, 2009)

Oops, my bad.  Must be all those years of Catholic school.  Still can't add or spell.  Thanks mom and dad.


----------



## morkdach (Jul 21, 2009)

congratulations to all the noms.


----------



## pignit (Jul 21, 2009)

*Shweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!*
*I should have just waited to see if you caught it Dutch. I wanted to fess up before you caught it and had to let me down.*

*Congrats to Chisoxjim and **Kookie*


----------



## gnubee (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats to all the new nominees. Well Deserved .


----------



## smokeguy (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats all.  I've enjoyed your input!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 4, 2009)

I'd like to nominate a member who has been very friendly, helpful and positive. as far as i know, he has not yet been nominated, but should be.

he fits all of the criteria:

1- be a *SMF* member in good standing.
2- be active in the forums for at least 9 months. 
3- know and be able to demonstrate the art of the thin blue smoke by posting q-vue of a successful smoke.
4- willing to share tips and recipes.

and is an all-around good guy to boot.

on that note, it is with great enthusiasm and pride that i nominate FORLUVOFSMOKE to be considered as a fellow squire.


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 4, 2009)

I would be happy to second the nomination of FORLUVOFSMOKE for OTBS consideraton.


----------



## tntxajun (Aug 4, 2009)

All ya have to do is read both Rivets and Pignit posts and you know they both should be knighted. 
Outstanding courtesy, sharing out the kazoo, and beautiful pics.

Bravo the nominations ! C'est la vie~

Jack~


----------



## rickw (Aug 5, 2009)

Very good nomination.


----------



## carpetride (Aug 5, 2009)

Well deserved in my opinion.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great choice on the smoke....Puts out some great Q...


----------



## ronp (Aug 5, 2009)

Well deserved in my opinion.


----------



## rivet (Aug 5, 2009)

Excellent additions to the nomination process! 

Big congratulations to PigNit, Kookie, chisoxjim, RickW & Okie Joe. I know all have helped me in my smoking and had considerable influence in what I've made. 

You all bring great strength to the Knighthood!


----------



## mgwerks (Aug 5, 2009)

A most excellent group of choices!


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 5, 2009)

Well done.  Congratlations everyone.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 5, 2009)

Great nomination, congrats Eric.  You truly deserve it.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 5, 2009)

WOW! I'm (almost) speechless...if that were possible, heh-heh...I kept seeing this thread surfacing lastnight and I never made the time to see what was going on, as I was cruizing through numerous threads. Today, BAM!!!! PM's were popping up.

I must say, I do owe alot to the members here for sharing all their great advice, recipes, methods, and Qviews. That's just a few of the many things that make this place so great! There's always help when you need it, and great sharing of our experiences along the way.

My thanks go out to each and every one of you who have posted here.

Man, thinking back on my limited smoking experience a year ago, and comparing that with the entrees and appetizers I have created since I joined SMF...black & white. I could do a good chicken, turkey, or pretty decent pork spares...that was about it. Grilling was where my passion for food was really focused. Now, the sky is the limit.

I've done things that I had never even imagined were possible. Everyone here has been a large part of my inspiration to create great Bbq. 

I had no idea what was going on behind the scenes. It is humbling to be given a nomination to OTBS. I guess all I can do is keep enjoying the great ride of the addiction, and, spreading a little of it everywhere I go!!!!!!!!!! 

Y'all are great!

My most sincere thanks!

Eric


----------



## Dutch (Aug 6, 2009)

Nomination of forluvofsmoke duly noted and added to the Squires List.


----------



## erain (Aug 7, 2009)

congrats Eric!!! funny thing is wayside just pm'd me about what i thought about 4luvasmoke as a nom for otbs, and here he is nommed already.... so there were others that had your number as well!!!


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 7, 2009)

Congratulations to all the nominees, very well deserved and highly recommended!


----------



## lcruzen (Aug 7, 2009)

Congrats Eric!


----------



## gnubee (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd like to nominate forluvofsmoke to the Honour of OTBS knight.
I think he has progressed to the point of embracing fully the thin blue smoke credo of SFM

He meets all the nominating criteria and would make a fine member of the OTBS.

He is always helpful to others, has been here the required time and is always generous with his Qview posting. Like many of us He has lost a large number of posts and reputation to the internet gods when the website had its problems last fall. His post count even after that is again over 1000. 
　
Links to a couple of his many smokes with Qview
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77100
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78022
Interesting tutorial for making smoke in a tin can. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76177

*Can I have a seconder? *

*Oh crap If I had just read the above few posts I would have seen he has already been nominated. sorry for the goof-up.* 

Still I know he deserves the nomination , congratulations Eric


----------



## alx (Sep 8, 2009)

He was nominated aug 5th.Maybe a OTBS squared...


----------



## garyt (Sep 8, 2009)

I would like to nominate bbqfans, He has been very helpful to me and many others, he has even followed up to make sure issues were resolved and offered more help where needed.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 13, 2009)

I took some time today to look at bbqfans post and threads started. There are a few threads that show some might nice q view. But what really stood out was the number of post he put up with helpful information

I saw a recent thread that he has had health issues and hopes to start putting up more q view.

With faith that he will start putting up more qview, the existing qview he has posted and the number of helpful post that he has posted I would like to offer a second to this nomination.  

Normally I would like to see more qview then I have but the number of helpful post weighed heavily on my decision to offer a second for bbqfans.

Congratulations on the nomination.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 13, 2009)

I respectfully thank you ,Bmudd, for the second of the nomination. I now have a new camera phone so I now have no excuse 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Lots more coming


----------



## rickw (Sep 13, 2009)

Congrats on the nomination bbqfans, well deserved.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 13, 2009)

OTBS Nomination and endorsment of bbgfan noted.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 13, 2009)

sorry i was late for this, a very well-deserved nomination!


----------



## alx (Sep 13, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 13, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 13, 2009)

just curious,  did any of teh August nominations make it in the OTBS?


----------



## Dutch (Sep 15, 2009)

*PLEASE STAND BY. . . .*

Dutch has been experiencing technical difficulties with his home computer; this problem has now been repaired. Dutch will be undergoing foot surgery on the 16th which will force him to be off his feet and therefore able to catch up on neglected OTBS responsibilities. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hang in there Jim, I haven't forgot about you Squires.  And to answer your question, Non of the current Squires have been inducted into the OTBS.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 15, 2009)

Take care of yourself Dutch and get well soon.
Hope you have some Q in the freezer you can thaw out and enjoy, unless Mrs. Dutch can work the smoker like some of the gals on here.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks, FIU. What really kicks big time is my new Lang is scheduled for delivery tomorrow and we have major rain in the forcast.  

As for the que, I have a bag of PP in the freezer that Ma dosn't know about. Ma kind of leaves the outside kitchen alone.


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 15, 2009)

its all good Dutch, I was just curious.  thanks for all the effort you put into the OTBS, and SMF.


----------



## kookie (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Dutch for all the great work you do here and thanks for welcoming me to the OTBS. Hope your foot gets better and congrats on the new Lang.............


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey Dutch, being a moderator on SMF must be a Rough Job, First *Pineywoods* has to have surgery and a couple days later *YOU* have to have surgery...


----------



## rickw (Sep 20, 2009)

I would like to nominate  Mikey  to OTBS. He has shown himself to be a valuble member to SMF and sure knows his way around a smoker.

 Can I get a second?


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 20, 2009)

i honestly thought mikey was already a long-standing OTBS member, but since he isn't, i wholeheartedly second that nomination - he's one of the most deserving members here.


----------



## rickw (Sep 20, 2009)

I thought he was too but looking at the list I didn't see him. He is what otbs is all about, that's for sure.


----------



## alx (Sep 21, 2009)

Great nomination.Congrats...


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 22, 2009)

You da man, Mikey! Been there to save my bacon many times...

Eric


----------



## alx (Sep 23, 2009)

Just noticed(with some guidance) Mikey got himself banned.

I respectfully subtract my congrats....


----------



## bigsteve (Sep 23, 2009)

It's the thought that counts


----------



## rickw (Sep 23, 2009)

I'll be damned, didn't notice it before hand. I reckon it must be withdrawn.

 This is disappointing, I really do like Mikey.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 23, 2009)

just got word of this. 

i'm not sure why mikey was banned but i know that he's been very helpful to me and to many, many members. quite a few of us use the no-salt/no-sugar rub that he came up with and employ methods and principles that he has shared. i have disagreed with him a couple of times but those disagreements have always been respectful and didn't disrupt the board, plus, they were opportunities for both of us to get some ideas exchanged out in the open, which resulted in more information for members to use when making their decisions.

it is of course possible that did something on purpose to get banned, but based on my past dealings with him, i would find that surprising. i respect admin's positon and if he is banned, then he is banned; having said that, i stand by my support for him and if anything can be done by mikey to redeem his standing then i am all for giving him that opportunity.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 24, 2009)

I just noticed Mikey's status lastnight myself...I have to agree with TAS in Mikey's knowledge and abilities which he had demostrated in the past. He did help me through quite a few "speed bumps" along the way...sorry it had to end like this.

Eric


----------



## benjaminr (Sep 24, 2009)

WOW! I had NO idea about any of this business! 

All I have to say is congrats to everyone. There are some very very good choices and members in this group I hope to grace one day.

So bravo to all of you guys. I know I have been helped a lot by a majority of them.


----------



## gnubee (Sep 26, 2009)

I did my homework this time. This nominee is not banned, is not on the squires list already nor is he on the OTBS Roster and he is fully deserving of the honour.

I believe Beer-B-Que is very deserving of becoming an OTBS Knight. He is always helpful to anybody who asks. His Tutorials are really well done and easy to follow. One of which has just been made a sticky. I believe a couple more of his posts could be stickys too. He certainly has the credentials for membership. His 1047 posts are all positive and helpful to SMF. I know there were posts he lost in the crash as well. He joined way back in 2007. I was surprised to see he wasn't already a Knight.

Here are 3 tutorials and a list that he has posted , lots of time, effort and hard work went into these I know. They are all to help out the newbies and give a great impression of how helpful this website can be. 
Calibrating a Thermometer
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81847
How to Change Message Order
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82008
How to add Qview to SMF Posts.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=82034
Woods for smoking. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80854
Some Qview 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80658
　
Can I get a seconder to my Nomination of Beer-B-Q for OTBS membership.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 26, 2009)

I seem to remember post 987 being a tad controversial. 
Just kidding, I wish I had the power to second it but since I can't all I can do is say that I wholeheartedly agree that he would make a fine addition and is a very well deserving member.


----------



## rickw (Sep 26, 2009)

It seems Beer-B-Que meets all the requirement for OTBS and I agree he is a valuable member.

 I second his nomination.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Sep 26, 2009)

Great choice.  I agree also.


----------



## alx (Sep 26, 2009)

Awesome choice.Paul is a riot and very helpfull..


----------



## ronp (Sep 26, 2009)

You beat me to it GnuBee. I have been wanting to do it for a while and was just waiting for him to post his first smoke on his new smoker. I just spoke to him last night about when that would be.


----------



## rivet (Sep 26, 2009)

I definitely concur with Beer-B-Q's nomination!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 26, 2009)

Congrats on the nomination. Well deserved.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 26, 2009)

I just saw this, thanks guys...


----------



## erain (Sep 26, 2009)

congrats to you Paul!!! well deserved with some great posts to back him up...


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 26, 2009)

congratulations!


----------



## alx (Oct 6, 2009)

I would like to make a general nomination for:

GnuBee 

I find him helpful to new members,Knowledgeable,funny as heck and someone who has progressed greatly from his introduction.I know he lost a lot of posts in crash-like myself- and has hung in there....

Hope a member in standing will second this general nomination.....


----------



## rivet (Oct 6, 2009)

I certainly will be the your second to GnuBee's nomination! Great member of the SMF and will make a fine Knight.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Oct 7, 2009)

absolutely!


----------



## rickw (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats to GnuBee on the nomination.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 7, 2009)

Congratulations GnuBee...


----------



## Dutch (Oct 8, 2009)

Nominations and seconds noted for Beer-B-Q and GnuBee noted and their names posted to the Squirrels List (oops) I mean Squires List. Sorry about that-watched the movie "UP" with the grandkids.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 8, 2009)

Thankjs, You had it right... LOL


----------



## sumosmoke (Oct 8, 2009)

Good nominations! Welcome to the club, boys!


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 9, 2009)

All well deserving.  Proud to stand next to the virtual smoker with all of you.

Congratulations!


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Very good choice of nominations. Always looking for a few good men/women.


----------



## gnubee (Oct 10, 2009)

I am so thrilled to recieve this truly great honour. What a nice suprise when I logged on tonight after 5 days absence. 

My computer has crashed and burned last week and this is the first time I have been able to get back on. I think my power supply is fritzed. 

I am currently on my Sisters beat up old laptop and it's slower than molasses in January. I will be off for another several days while the darn thing is getting fixed. 

To Join the distinguished names of the OTBS smoking gurus of SMF is a great honour, I am very humbled and very pleased. 

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Thanks also to ALX for the nomination and to Rivet for the second. 

Squirrels list huh? I have a long memory Dutch...and lately you can't run to fast.


----------



## alx (Oct 10, 2009)

Your Welcome.Hope you get that computer fixed soon.I was wondering what happened to GnuBees ponderings


----------



## bassman (Oct 10, 2009)

Congratulations to all new nominees and recent inductees.  I've had some trouble trying to read through this thread and still haven't figured out how I got this far today.  I haven't intentionally ignored any of you, it's just that most of the time I can't get far enough into this thread to do any good.  Once again, congrats to all.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 12, 2009)

I may not be able to run too fast, but I sure know how to hid really well!!!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 18, 2009)

I would like to make a general nomination for *ALX* for the OTBS.  He is a member in good standing, has been active for at least 9 months, always posts great q-view, garden pics/advice, and recipes.  He is a great addition to this site and is always willing to share information with others.


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 18, 2009)

I second that nomination.  great choice


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for the second...


----------



## rickw (Oct 18, 2009)

ALX is a great nomination and is an asset to the community. I second the nomination.

 I see I was late for the second. So I'll third it.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 18, 2009)

Congrats on the nomination ALX.


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 18, 2009)

I think ALX would make a great OTBS member. He has helped me several times through regular posts as well as PM's.


----------



## fire it up (Oct 18, 2009)

Weird, Alex is one of those smokers I kind of figured was already nominated.
Definitely a great member, extremely helpful with some great Qviews and a beautiful garden.
Congrats on the nomination Alex!


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 18, 2009)

Great bunch for sure.  Thumbs up from me!


----------



## ronp (Oct 18, 2009)

Yea for ALX, good guy.


----------



## alx (Oct 18, 2009)

What a fine HONOR!!!! Thanks Steve and Jim for the second and everyone for kind words.I can remember joining thanksgiving day(before crash) and i was grill smoking the 20th consecutive turkey day dinner.Had no idea what a great group i stumbled upon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Site has added greatly to my knowledge!!! Never thought i would make canadian bacon etc..-Thanks ShooterRick etc.

Like to thank JEFF for this site and i have met at least a dozen people i consider new friends!!!!!


Very Proud today and look forward to upholding the high standards set by the OTBS knights/knightesses.THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ronp (Oct 18, 2009)

Another good guy who is very helpful and I think meets the requirements.

Second?


----------



## rivet (Oct 18, 2009)

Congratulations to Alex for his nomination~ another fine upstanding Squire to the list!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 18, 2009)

Congratulations Alex...


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 18, 2009)

I would like to nominate Fire It Up if I can... 

I think he is deserving of membership the OTBS, he has posted tons of qview and I believe has now been a member for nine months...


----------



## gnubee (Oct 18, 2009)

I'd have gotten on here sooner but My puter is still busted. 

Staples "fixed it " but when I got it home it still didn't work, $338.00 later. Now their techie is down with the H1n1 flu. The swine! So I can't get it back till he is ok'd to come back to work. They don't know if he fixed it or not so I am stuck with sneaking a few minutes on my wifes puter to type this. Anyway its a fine Nomination that I heartily endorse.

Fire it up also deserves the Nod. Great posts from both these guys.


----------



## alx (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone.I talked with FIU(JIM) and Cajunsmoke(STEVE) earlier and we were concerned FIU has another 6 days for 9 months.Not sure if the rules get stretched,but Fire it up would be a heck of a reason!!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 19, 2009)

I agree Alex.  Fire it Up puts on some great q, recipes, everything...been wanting to nominate him...


----------



## zjaybird (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations to all the newly appointed members for the OTBS.  Everyone has gone out of there way to help me, as well as, every other newbie that walks in these doors.  I honestly thought I knew what I was doing until I got to this site....now I use less wood, less ingredients in my rubs, and a new ET-73 to monitor my meat...instead of taking the lid off, sticking it, waiting, waiting, waiting....then stumbling around for the next half hour getting the temp back up.  Thank you all, and I would nominate a few more, but they are a few days/months short of the 9 months make or break rule.

Thank you all 

zjaybird


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations to ALX on a well deserved nomination. 

Now as far as FireItUp goes...I would be honored to give him a 2nd. I remember I nominated PignIt a few days early and there wasn't a problem since it takes a bit to go from the actual request to the Squires List to the actual hazing ceremony of the OTBS Membership Committee. 

If I may be so bold as to request that we allow FireItUp's nomination a few days early. If anyone around here deserves it, he does. Very active, friendly, full of great advice, knows his Q, has grown by leaps and bounds since joining, very helpful to those that need it, got the exchange back up and running, hosted not one but two fatty throwdowns, and a highly respected member in good standing of the SMF.

My $0.02 for what it's worth.


----------



## fired up (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow thanks for the nomination guys! Oh wait.........


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 19, 2009)

I agree. He has helped me out a few times, is very active here and always willing to share what he knows with others.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 20, 2009)

Go back a page and look at post #248 and I think you'll find Fire it Up has been seconded


----------



## bassman (Oct 20, 2009)

Congrats on the nomination ALX!


----------



## ronp (Oct 20, 2009)

I think you are worthy of a nonimation too. Sometimes people are overlooked, sorry, you have added a lot to this forum and have some great posts. 

Can I get a second?


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 20, 2009)

I would like to second Fired Up's nomination


----------



## alx (Oct 20, 2009)

Awesome.Well deserved CHEF BRAD!!!!!!

Fire It Up and Fired UP usernames are so similiar.


----------



## ronp (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes that is the problem.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 20, 2009)

But I believe both are deserving


----------



## alx (Oct 20, 2009)

Definetly IMHO.Congrats to JIM and BRAD!!!!


----------



## fire it up (Oct 20, 2009)

Like Bub and Bud 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have to say I am humbled by the nomination and all the good words and also agree that Fired Up is a well deserved nomination for the OTBS.
Not sure if there is a good way to distinguish the two names, we both obviously love to smoke meats, not sure about Fired Up but personally I enjoy firing _it_ up. 
Noticed Fired has been a member since 12/12/2008 so he is definitely past the 9 month criteria and though I can't second I whole heartedly agree on his nomination.


----------



## erain (Oct 20, 2009)

congrats to the new noms!!! Fire it Up, Fired Up, and ALX. all have noteworthy acccomplishments!!! great choices folks


----------



## Dutch (Oct 20, 2009)

ALX-not to worry, by time I get around to adding the new noms to the Squires list those six days will have passed.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 20, 2009)

*
Loosely translated: **I just laze around since my foot surgery...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Squirrels List Huh...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




*


----------



## Dutch (Oct 30, 2009)

It's not "I just laze around", there is a medical term for it called "Recuperating"! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





ALX, FireItUp and Fired up added to the *S Q U I R E' S* list. (How did this squirrel thing get started anyway???? Um-never mind
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)


----------



## rivet (Oct 30, 2009)

Congratulations to the two fire's!!


----------



## morkdach (Oct 30, 2009)

way to go guys both of you deserve this!! (Congratulations)


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats to Fire it Up and Fired Up on your nominations.


----------



## fire it up (Oct 30, 2009)

I want to thank all of you who backed my nomination and felt I was a worthy candidate to be added to such an esteemed group of smoke artists.
I would also like to thank Jeff for such a great site and Dutch for being not only a great inspiration but also because of all the squirrels he has to deal with 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am honored to be inducted with two great members of this site and look forward to sharing many more Qviews with my Brother and Sister smokers in the years to come.
Happy smokes to all.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 31, 2009)

I would also like to nominate BBQ Engineer if it is okay to nominate more than one person...

He has posted a lot of good information on both smoking and building Qview plus is helpful to everyone.


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

I would have to second that nomination. He has presented many many great Q's for us along with preparations and processes for them as well as his smoker build.


----------



## alx (Nov 5, 2009)

Bump.....Very deserving member who has built,smoked and helped- alot of folks!!!!!


----------



## rivet (Nov 5, 2009)

I wholeheartedly agree with BBQENGINEER's nomination! Well deserved.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 5, 2009)

Nomination and seconds noted for BBQ Engineer.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 5, 2009)

BBW Engimeer has been helpful in his postings, I agree on his nomination.


----------



## pepeskitty (Nov 5, 2009)

I know I am new here and not sure if you all post when new members are inducted but a congrats thread for new inductees would be great.


----------



## fire it up (Nov 5, 2009)

I wholeheartedly agree, Dana has been a great member to the site, not to mention the talented work on smoker builds.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 5, 2009)

Well, it's time I quit procrastinating and get things caught up-before I really get overwhelmed with the upcoming holidays. So with out further delay, please join me in welcoming a whole passel of new folks to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.

Okie Joe, *OTBS* #180
forluvofsmoke, *OTBS* #181
bbqfans, *OTBS* #182
Beer-B-Q, *OTBS* #183
GnuBee, *OTBS* #184
ALX, *OTBS* #185
FireItUp, *OTBS* #186
Fired Up, *OTBS* #187
BBQ Engineer, *OTBS* #188


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 5, 2009)

I would like to thank all of those who thought me worthy of Knighthood and especially those who nominated and seconded the nomination...


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 5, 2009)

Now that's quite a graduating class!

Congrats to all of the new OTBS Members.  Now don't forget about the rule where you have to send all the current OTBS Members each a hundred bucks!  LOL


----------



## Dutch (Nov 5, 2009)

_ROFLMBO!!_
Dude, I'm still waiting for that hundred bucks from you!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm printing it now, should be dry in an hour or so...


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 5, 2009)

Congrats everyone. Each and everyone of you are well deserving of this honor. I know at one time or another, I have sought advice from this board and each of you have stepped up and assisted.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 5, 2009)

I just noticed that another great contributing member was overlooked for nomination in the latest group so I would like to Now Nominate Meat Hunter.  

I feel he is very deserving  of membership and hope someone seconds my nomination...


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 5, 2009)

WOW! This happened so fast that I never got a chance to respond! 

I would like to say that I am absolutely honored to be a part of this group. Thank you to Paul for the nomination, and all of the others that threw in their support of me as well. 

I love to smoke meat, "engineer" smokers, and plan my next great meal...this site has given me an outlet for one of my passions, and I have met some really great people along the way. The OTBS is a talented bunch of individuals, and the class that I am entering with is absolutely top notch....Now, it's back to the Laboratory to design my next great experiment!


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 5, 2009)

I will second that nomination without hesitation. 

Meat Hunter is a great resource of information for anyone that is fabricating anything, smoking game, or looking for a quick answer. He has put up some top notch smokes for us to see, and built an awesome reverse flow smoker and told us how to do it for minimal cost. He is always helpful, and not to mention adds a great sense of humor to his posts too!  He would be a great addition to the group without question.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 5, 2009)

Meat Hunter's nomination and seconding noted.


----------



## alx (Nov 5, 2009)

Could not have said it better.CONGRATS Meathunter!!!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 5, 2009)

Congrats to all the new members of the OTBS


----------



## got14u (Nov 5, 2009)

Congrats on all the new otbs members. Keep dolling out the knowledge.


----------



## ddave (Nov 5, 2009)

What he said.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## rickw (Nov 5, 2009)

Another congrats to all. Much deserved.


----------



## eaglewing (Nov 5, 2009)

Good Job Guys, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 very cool indeed. Congrats!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 5, 2009)

Congrats guys. Welcome to the brotherhood.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 5, 2009)

All very well deserving.....Congrats to all you guys


----------



## desertlites (Nov 6, 2009)

congradulations to all of you-job well done, welcome to OTBS.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations my friends, you've earned the title and now do the deeds.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Everyone...


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats to all.  A fine crew...


----------



## got14u (Nov 6, 2009)

well let's not blow their heads up....lol


----------



## alx (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Steve.Your Q-VIEW was my inspiration to start posting some stuff...THANKS   MAN  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ronp (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats to all. NOW, you better be careful what you post, you are held to higher standards, lol.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Nov 6, 2009)

Cool great job guys!! I hope to someday be worthy enough to be thin and blue like all of you!  For now  I will be happy to live close to one of your kind...Congrats BBQFANS... I knew him when he was just a regular guy....now he's a SUPERSTAR!!


----------



## oneshot (Nov 6, 2009)

What a great group to recieve the honor of OTBS!!!!!!

But I know the secret of how y'all got there!!!!!

























:bigg  rin:


----------



## gnubee (Nov 6, 2009)

Does this mean I can't take cheap shots at Ron anymore? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Its what I do best!

Thanks everyone for this great honour I am more proud of this than I imagined.


----------



## alx (Nov 6, 2009)

Leave RONP alone of course.Just bring that west/canadian wit  my brother............God Bless.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 6, 2009)

Gnubee,
I will gladly take the Butt End of your jokes so you can keep in good standings with the OTBS and leave Ron alone........For now anyway


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 6, 2009)

Well last night I got a pm from bbq engineer telling me congrats on the nomination. I did not know what he was talking about so I had to check this thread. WOW. I was sure not expecting that at all. I want to say thank you to BEER-B-Q for nominating me as well as the others who support it. You guys are awesome.


----------



## alx (Nov 6, 2009)

Well deserved Meathunter.I enjoy your input and skills


----------



## ronp (Nov 6, 2009)

Carry on Roger, I wouldn't know what to do without you taking shots at me.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That is what brothers are for. Eh?


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats to the whole group of you's folks. You are all well deserving and I look up to you all for advice and imperation. Congrats again


----------



## smokeguy (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats!  You're a fine group of folks.


----------



## okie joe (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks all, been reading posts here and There a is a wealth on information and Years of trial and error here on BBQ.....If I can help any one....I will try to help...I was shocked that I had been inducted in to such a great group.    Thanks I will have to post on some the smokes and the book Im working on.


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 7, 2009)

Congrats all.  You are now part of responcibility to help others and pass on your experience and knowledge.  I have come so far over the years and owe much to those before you.  It is a good group.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 7, 2009)

I finally caught my breath and got a chance to catch up a bit here...been a busy couple of weeks.

Wow! Quite a list of new members...my congratulations to all, and my sincerest thanks to those feeling I'm worthy of the honors of Knighthood.

It's been a great experience spending this past year here on the forum with all the fine people who share their talents and knowledge!

Keep up the great posts everyone, and I'll do my best as well!

Eric


----------



## alx (Nov 13, 2009)

I would like to nominate mballi3011.Mark is an outstanding,active member who has posted many Q-VIEWS and has the spirit of the OTBS IMO!

Hope someone would second.....


----------



## oneshot (Nov 13, 2009)

I would definately second mballi3011 for the OTBS!!!!!!
Mark is an outstanding member!!!!


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 13, 2009)

Oneshot beat me to it, but I would definitely also second Mballi3011 for OTBS.  He is a great member, active, courteous, helpful, friendly, and posts great smokes.  A definite plus for OTBS IMHO!


----------



## got14u (Nov 13, 2009)

he always has good info and great q/view ! If mine counts I would fourth that motion...lol


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Nov 13, 2009)

Make Mine A FITH 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Hoorraaayy for Mark!And also I'd like a fith of bourbon....some Old Pogue would be awesome!


----------



## fire it up (Nov 13, 2009)

Mark is a great member who is very active, always does beautiful smokes and is an excellent member of the site, I give my full support for his nomination.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Nov 13, 2009)

a great choice that i support 100%!


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 13, 2009)

There is another member that I believe deserves our consideration into OTBS...I therefore nominate GOT14U.  He is very active, posts great Qview, greets new members and provides help whenever anyone needs it...all the qualities that are deserving of OTBS induction.  He also has a great sense of humor, and I look forward to reading his posts.  I hope you will agree and second this nomination.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Nov 13, 2009)

i'll absolutely second that - as with so many of these excellent noiminations, i am surpriesd he isn't already a member.


----------



## oneshot (Nov 13, 2009)

I agree, another great choice with GOT14U.....I got 1 4 him....lol


----------



## fire it up (Nov 13, 2009)

GOT14U, another great member who you just assume is already in the OTBS, sure smokes like he is so I'm all for it becoming official.


----------



## got14u (Nov 13, 2009)

I am stunned guys and appreciate all the good things said. I will try to keep the belching white smoke to a minimum and let the blue smoke flow..lol...again thanks a lot it is something I didn't expect.


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 13, 2009)

I agree, both mballi3011 & Got14U are deserving of this honor. Both have thrown out some great Q's and are quick to answer questions that others have asked. Both are an asset to the forum.


----------



## alx (Nov 13, 2009)

Congrats GOT14U-i definetly agree.As said before-sometime you think folk are already OTBS.

Great job guys!!!!!!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks to alex for the nomination and Oneshot and BBQ eng and Fire it up for the seconds. I'm also very stunned and excited the be even thought of the hold for the title of OTBS. My fellow nominees are both great smokers and assets to this site. I have enjoyed all of their Q's and they have helped me many times. So to all Thank You very very very much.
Mark


----------



## oneshot (Nov 13, 2009)

Don't go gettin all mushy on us.....rotflmao


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Nov 13, 2009)

Congrats,,,excellent nomination...


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 14, 2009)

DITTO!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice choices...good job, brothers!

Eric


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats gentlemen. Both well deserved.


----------



## rickw (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats to both mballi3011 & Got14U, both are deserving of their nomination.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 14, 2009)

Congratulaions to both mballi3011 & Got14U, Both are great members...


----------



## smokemifugotem (Nov 14, 2009)

I know its been said before, but i want to say it too. Its hard to think that they weren't already?!?! Both have been very helpful to me and i appreciate everything that they have taught me so far. I look forward to learning as much as possible. CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 14, 2009)

I just want to say thank you to Alex for the nomination and Oneshot and BBQ Eng. and Fire it up, for the seconds and I'm in shock and all tingly for the honor to be even nominated for OTBS. Thank you guys again and of fond congats goes out to GOT14U and Meat Hunter we try to make this a great class for sure.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Congratulations, there's always room for a few more good men.


----------



## rivet (Nov 14, 2009)

A big hearty congratulations to both Mballi and GOT1 for making the list! Two great and active members of the SMF who will be a fine addition to The Order.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 16, 2009)

Noms and 2nds noted for mballi3011 & Got14U.


----------



## sumosmoke (Nov 16, 2009)

Congrats to both on their achievements!


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 16, 2009)

Congratulations guys!  Both well deserving.


----------



## got14u (Nov 16, 2009)

Again thanks to everyone for the nomination and for the seconds. also big congratulations to mballi3011.


----------



## gnubee (Nov 16, 2009)

Are you sure they aren't already members.... Man I wish I had done some research because they should have been nominated long ago. I have recieved great ideas and help from both these guys. Way to go guys.


----------



## erain (Nov 16, 2009)

great noms!!! congrats to ya both!!!


----------



## blue (Nov 16, 2009)

I have learned a lot for both of them in such a short time of posting here.  Congrats guys!!!


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 16, 2009)

I too have too start paying more attention to this. I sure thought both would have been members....Congratulations to both of you and well deserved....I bow to the newest masters.....


----------



## red stick bbq (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats to both nominees!  Well deserved!


----------



## kookie (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrates guys................


----------



## fire it up (Dec 5, 2009)

As I was looking at Carpetride's stuffed pork loin in all its beautiful glory that he is smoking as I type this I wondered when he joined the site.  Well, it was over 9 months ago and based on great smokes and helpful posts I would like to officially nominate him for The OTBS.


Can I get a second?


----------



## alx (Dec 5, 2009)

I would definetly second Carpetride.Looking at his threads and his input to the site-A deserving nomination to the OTBS...


----------



## walle (Dec 5, 2009)

My respects as well.
Two very fine stand up guys in my book.
Congratulations.
Tracey


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 5, 2009)

You know, I don't even pay attention sometimes as to who's a OTBS and who's not. I had to go back and look, I just thought Carpetride was a member this whole time. You for sure have my vote for him.


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 5, 2009)

Congratlulations to all...


----------



## gnubee (Dec 5, 2009)

Carpetride helped me out with lots of  stuff when I first started out I am a bit chastened to think I missed nominating him for the OTBS... He sure gets my vote. Good on ya buddy.


----------



## got14u (Dec 6, 2009)

I think carpetride would make a great OTB's member.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 I have noticed some one I thought was a OTB member and isn't he helps out a lot and is a all around good guy. Very busy with posting and giving his knowledge so I would like to nominate *Meat Hunter*. I think he has enough time in and is not a member yet.


----------



## kookie (Dec 6, 2009)

congrates to all the new members........Welcome aboard.......


----------



## meateater (Dec 6, 2009)

I guess I need to start watching this thread.


----------



## erain (Dec 6, 2009)

i would be glad to have the pleasure of seconding the nom for Meat hunter. He has shown to be helpful to all in many ways, through his threads which can be found at http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...earchid=504724

has shown great stuff in wild game and sausage, also posts valuble info to other members as needed and always seems to be reliable info. i believe he "meats" all the requirements and is an asset to the forum.

also would like to congrat carpetride on his nom and second!!! another good choice.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 6, 2009)

Two very good nomininations.  Congratulations, well deserved.


----------



## got14u (Dec 6, 2009)

I guess meat hunter is already been nominated back on page 29. So he is just waiting for the probate period to be over. that is why I coouldn't find his name on the list.


----------



## carpetride (Dec 6, 2009)

Shocked, Humbled, and Honored are the words that come to mind.  I really didn't figure I would ever be nominated.  Work has been heck this past year and just haven't been on the board as much as I want to be.

Thank you I'm really humbled by your nomination and all the kinds words others have shared.


----------



## the iceman (Dec 6, 2009)

Congratulations on the nomination 'O Lover of Steppenwolf'. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Well deserved IMHO.


----------



## ronp (Dec 6, 2009)

Congrats Trent, good job.


----------



## gnubee (Dec 6, 2009)

I checked my facts and figures and I figure that DanMcG is overdue for Knighthood into the OTBS. He started last Feb 2009 and right from the start he began dispensing some great advice. One of his areas of interest is sausage and he sure knows a lot about sausage. He is not stingy with his knowledge either, and will go out of his way to help out a newb. 
He has been helpful to all and despite being older than dirt and just a little weird Is a real nice guy to boot. He was born in 1920 for gods sake!!!
Therefore It is with some Pride that I nominate my SMF chat buddy DanMcG. To the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. You can check out his some of his Qview 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84631

Can I have a seconder for Dan?


----------



## treegje (Dec 6, 2009)

I am here not yet long,but what I've seen of Dan is is great
He helps people, and also shares recipes


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 6, 2009)

Congrats to Carpetride on his nomination, I'll second for DanMcG, good smoking member.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 6, 2009)

Rich beat me to it.
I have enjoyed looking at his posts, have done a successful exchange with him and I think he would be a great addition to the OTBS.


----------



## gnubee (Dec 6, 2009)

Congratulations Dan on receiving this great Honour.


----------



## gnubee (Dec 6, 2009)

Congratulations Dan, well deserved. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oops posted twice. Oh well, better 2 than none I suppose.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 6, 2009)

Again, I just assumed DanMcG was a member. I guess its because he always has some post going showing off his Q or provides answers to those in need. I really need to start paying more attention. Dan has my vote. 2 thumbs up
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## gnubee (Dec 6, 2009)

I’m also proud to be nominating Old poi dog for membership in the OTBS .
He seems to always have been with us, not many members who have started in 2007 have been actively posting throughout all that time. Which by the way includes the trying times of the great crash, where he like many others lost posts and post counts. 
Good grief he has been with us since August 2007 and all that time he’s been friendly and helpful to others in a big way. His demonstration of the art of the thin blue permeates his posts. I especially like the way some of his posts bring the Island right to our doorstep. Here’s one he did with qview of a smoked salmon. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77163
Ribs
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77439
Chicken
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78265
I think Old poi dog would make another great Member of the OTBS. 
Can I have a Seconder please?


----------



## fire it up (Dec 6, 2009)

I would be proud to second him.
I completely agree with everything said, great long time member who has produced great posts and helped many folks on their way to great smoked food.


----------



## gnubee (Dec 6, 2009)

Meat Hunter has indeed been here longer than the required time. During that time He has demonstrated time and again that he is fully deserving of Membership in Our Illustrious order. I'd be proud to welcome him as a Member. Good on ya brother.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 6, 2009)

Congratulations to all the new nominees...


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow Thanks for the nomination Roger and the second Richoso1. To me it's truely an honor to just be considered. And for the record I'm not as old as Gnubee mentioned, Lets just say my profile is off by about 34 years.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 6, 2009)

I would like to Nominate *BigTrain74* for OTBS Membership, he has had some great posts and meets all requirements for membership if I am not wrong...

Can I have a Second...


----------



## gnubee (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm ,more than glad to second such a worthy member as BigTrain74.
I second the motion.


----------



## blue (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats to all the nominees.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 7, 2009)

I have to throw in my vote for both old poi dog and big train. Both of them have produced some great Q's and have offered their advice and pointers when needed. Both an asset to the site


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 7, 2009)

Great job to all for all the help to us newbies! I think I speak for all the newbs that i am envious! 


*Congratulations!!*


----------



## smoking gun (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats to the nominees. Looks like I've been missing some good Qview.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you very much for the nomination Paul! It is an honor!


----------



## bassman (Dec 7, 2009)

Congratulation are in order to all of the new inductees and also the new nominees.  As I've said before, I have a little trouble navigating these posts once they get beyond a couple of pages.  Just happened to click on the right thing this morning and opened the last few posts of the thread.  Rest assured that I'm not ignoring anyone when I don't show up to nominate or second the nominations.  If the forum were set up by pages instead of "more replies below current depth" I could find the new posts easier.  Sorry for being an old dummy when it comes to computers.


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats guys.....Very well deserved.....Thanks for helping out us newbies...I for one appreciate it very much


----------



## alx (Dec 7, 2009)

Welcome aboard folks.Have enjoyed reading/looking at all the new OTBS folks threads/posts...CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rivet (Dec 8, 2009)

Congratulations to all you all...very well deserved!


----------



## waysideranch (Dec 8, 2009)

I'd like to throw in my Congrats as well.  Keep'r smoking.


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 8, 2009)

Big Train (Tony), is a great nomination,  and would be a great addition to the OTBS.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Jim, that is very kind of you to say!


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 8, 2009)

Congratulations to a couple of well deserving members.  

Let's see BigTrain, you just got married and now you've been nominated for the OTBS.  What happened, did you break a mirror?  LOL


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 8, 2009)

On your nominations, I know your pride and feel exceedingly excited for you! Onward Ye Knights!!!


----------



## fire it up (Dec 8, 2009)

A huge congratulations go out to all the new nominees, every one of you has been a great asset to the site lending lots of great information and posting excellent Qviews.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 8, 2009)

I didnt read all of the 40 pages but I think you might have passed your suggested stopping point.


----------



## billbo (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrats to all! A very worthy bunch!


----------



## Dutch (Dec 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dutch* 


 
_Here is where you can make your nominations and seconds. This thread will be a maximum 35 pages and will then be closed and a new thread started. No point in letting it run to 250 pages like the original *OTBS* thread._


Well, ya see, it like this. . . . ya'all wouldn't quit posting to this thread so I could close it down and start a new Nomination Thread. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!!

As my final offical act on THIS thread. I hereby acknowledge the following nominations and seconds. . . 
Carpetride
BigTrain74
DanMcG
oldpiodog


----------

